# Minecraft Plugin 'Ancient Gates'



## Cha0sPudd1ng (28. Jul 2015)

Hallo,

bin neu hier im Forum, und hoffe jemand kann uns Helfen.

Meine Leute und ich haben zwei Minecraftserver. Mittels Bungeecord, kann man ingame zwischen den Servern wechseln.

Leider Funktioniert das Plugin, (Ancient Gates) das wir dafür benutzen nicht mehr.

Damit können nicht nur Spieler die Server wechseln, sonder auch Items und Mobs (Monster, Tiere, etc.)

Das problem liegt darin, das der Befehl zum setzen der Koordinaten nicht richtig arbeitet.

Befehl: '/gates setto BeispielPortal BeispielServer'
Ingame Error: 'Still connecting to BungeeCord. Try again.'

Da man per Adminbefehl die server wechseln kann liegt das eindeutig an 'Ancient Gates'.

Hier die Links:

Ancient Gates
Ancient Gates (SourceCode)

Bungeecord
Bungeecord (SourceCode)

Wird auch in der Diskussion bestätigt. Und man wäre dort auch froh wenn jemand sagen könnte wie man das problem behebt.

Ancient Gates (Diskussion)


Meine Leute und ich würden dafür auch etwas zahlen, da wir von diesem Plugin abhängig sind.

Würde ja selbst anfangen java zu lernen um das Problem zu beheben, aber da ich auch noch ein Geschäft habe, bleibt mir so gut wie keine Zeit dafür.

Wäre toll wenn jemand das Problem finden und vielleicht auch beheben könnte.

LG

Cha0sPudd1ng


----------

